# Best way to resize FreeBSD Slices?



## meta (May 18, 2009)

Hi.

I want to resize(shrink) my laptop freebsd slices 
in order to spare disk spaces to install Windows.
What is the best way? 
Dump, repartition and reslice, restore?


Here's my disk.
I want to shrink /dev/ad0s2f and spare 10-20GB space for ad0s3.

```
$ df -h
Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad0s2a    989M    272M    639M    30%    /
devfs          1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ad0s2e    1.9G    459M    1.3G    25%    /tmp
/dev/ad0s2f     66G     12G     49G    19%    /usr
/dev/ad0s2d    1.9G    462M    1.3G    25%    /var
procfs         4.0K    4.0K      0B   100%    /proc
linprocfs      4.0K    4.0K      0B   100%    /usr/compat/linux/proc
```
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2009)

meta said:
			
		

> Dump, repartition and reslice, restore


You can't really 'resize' so this would be the way to do it.


----------



## graudeejs (May 19, 2009)

backup/restore
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=185

for partitioning there are many variants, my favorite is using gpt


----------

